# Housing orchid mantids together?



## captainmerkin (Mar 29, 2007)

Is this possible in a large enclosure ie: 3ft tank by 2ft by 2ft.

was planning on filling this with ferns and moss (live) and maybe some young orchids to grow.

Would ideally like to add some orchid/flower mantids to the mix and have it as a display unit in the sitting room!

Are any of the more ornamental mantids ok in groups? (ideally humid and warm conditions)


----------



## wuwu (Mar 29, 2007)

yen_saw has had success housing nymphs together in a big enclosure but he seperates them at around L5. it is definitely not a good ideal to house them together as adults.

some of the more communal species that are ornamental are violin and ghost mantids.


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2007)

You may have some issues with a very large enclosure when it comes to food. If it's really large the mantids can have trouble getting enough to eat unless you put a lot of food in.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 29, 2007)

I think that if the container is large, the mantises will have fewer chances to see and eat each other. However, they will also have a smaller chance of running into their food too. That can be solved by adding more fruit flies (if that's what you're feeding them).


----------



## anthony2001a (Mar 30, 2007)

> Is this possible in a large enclosure ie: 3ft tank by 2ft by 2ft.was planning on filling this with ferns and moss (live) and maybe some young orchids to grow.
> 
> Would ideally like to add some orchid/flower mantids to the mix and have it as a display unit in the sitting room!
> 
> Are any of the more ornamental mantids ok in groups? (ideally humid and warm conditions)


If you count your mantids, the count will get easier over time because they will eat each other if they run into each other.

Anthony


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 1, 2007)

Please note that orchid mantis is not a communal species afterall so there is always a risk housing them together. I am keeping L1-L5 in a foot cube net cage. Starting from 200 L1 nymphs, i will only keep 50 L4/L5 nymphs per foot cube net cage.


----------



## captainmerkin (Apr 3, 2007)

ok, think that I will section off the enclosure in that case don't want them eating each other.

So... wondering violin and ghost mantis are communal, any others?


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 3, 2007)

Phyllovates and Pseudovates species appear to be less cannibalistic too. But regardless of any species, there is always a risk especially when the size difference is significant due to gender or different growth rate, the smaller one always look like a food source for the larger one. Or accidental death during molting due to one knocking down another or taking advantage of defendless molting mantis for a free meal. If you only have a few, separate them into individual container. Most mantis species do alright in 32 oz plastic container. if you have too many, keep them together and you can expect the number to get down fairly quick with limited available food source.


----------

